# Master Bill Chun, Jr



## RevIV (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been able to work in group and private settings with Master Chun, Jr.  I was wondering what others thought of him from different perspectives.  He will be coming to my school in October teaching some things that he has not taught out here on the East Coast before.  From past seminars I have seen him go from hard deep stance work and power "snap" techniques to others where he was softer on his movements with a different flow.  He has said to me that is the Kenpo to Kempo transition.  Hard to Soft.  I know when i started Kempo I was taught, at first things are hard to develop your strength and power.  That in Kempo we build from the outside in, where as in Tai Chi you build from the inside out.   Did anyone else here of this when they started?  It just was nice after 20 years of hearing that from my teachers another person from the other side of the country came out and worded it in the same way.


----------



## marlon (Aug 6, 2008)

RevIV said:


> I have been able to work in group and private settings with Master Chun, Jr. I was wondering what others thought of him from different perspectives. He will be coming to my school in October teaching some things that he has not taught out here on the East Coast before. From past seminars I have seen him go from hard deep stance work and power "snap" techniques to others where he was softer on his movements with a different flow. He has said to me that is the Kenpo to Kempo transition. Hard to Soft. I know when i started Kempo I was taught, at first things are hard to develop your strength and power. That in Kempo we build from the outside in, where as in Tai Chi you build from the inside out. Did anyone else here of this when they started? It just was nice after 20 years of hearing that from my teachers another person from the other side of the country came out and worded it in the same way.


 
i heard the same kind of thing about moving from the hard to the soft from my first Kempo teacher, Elizabeth...it is also how i teach.  I agree it is nice to hear it from a master like Bill Chun jr.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## LocknBlock (Aug 7, 2008)

*Yes Master Bill Chun Jr. is truly a great instructor. What you see is hard & soft flow as one. You will use both in combat because it keeps one fluid. Master Bill Chun has a wealth of knowledge to teach to those that will pay close attention to him and ask him the right questions to get the right answers! Mahalo and Aloha*


----------



## LocknBlock (Aug 7, 2008)

Master Bill Chun Jr. was actually trained by Professor Chow at Prof.Chow's home in Hawaii, Kalihi Valley. So you get direct lineage knowledge  and Master Chun's  personal experience with his method of Kenpo that he brings from Hawaii !! You are being observed as soon as you meet him, the more empty your cup the more tea he can pour into it. Be open and tell him when you truly do not understand and don't be afraid of experiencing the technique. Aloha & Mahalo


----------



## LocknBlock (Dec 31, 2008)

Master Bill Chun knows his kenpo/kempo the Chow/Chun method he teaches was taught to him by Professor Chow & his Dad GM Bill Chun Sr. this is a fact. Hard to soft gives one adaptability in combat, the seminar in Fairfield was an excellent martial art symposium that Master Bill Chun hosts. IMHO Master Bill Chun is the REAL-DEAL !!! He usually says don't empty your cup bring another empty one that he can fill.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, generally I have heard, and read, about training the body very hard to be able to then train the spirit. A student of mine went to the last seminar and he enjoyed it. Great job to all involved!


----------



## youngbraveheart (Aug 31, 2012)

RevIV said:


> I have been able to work in group and private settings with Master Chun, Jr.  I was wondering what others thought of him from different perspectives...



In one on one training, he would make me stay stationary in the horse stance all by myself in Brian's garage while he went inside. How about that from a different perspective?


----------



## youngbraveheart (Sep 1, 2012)

In 2007, I was fortunate to have attended the huge 90th birthday dinner banquet celebration of world renown Professor Wally Jay with Master Chun, his wife, Professor Peladeau, Brian, and Bobby.  (I had read about Wally Jay's friendship with Bruce Lee.) Master Chun introduced us all to Professor Wally Jay. (Wow! Professor Jay knew my teacher?...MY TEACHER? Are you kidding me?) I AM so naive. I heard with my own ears what Professor Jay said to him, "I miss your daddy" - referring to Grandmaster William Chun Sr. (Whoa!)

All this means is that Grandmaster Chun, Sr. was/is a "big deal" when it comes to martial arts. What this means is Master Bill Chun, Jr. is a "big deal" too, but you wouldn't know it by being around him. I am still naive, but I do treasure the stories told by my teacher about time with his father and with Great Grandmaster William Chow.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not a student of Master Chun, but met him at a kenpo/kempo ohana in 2009. Since then, I've communicated with him through email and phone conversations several times, and he's always very willing to talk with me about pretty much anything, and is a very nice, humble man with a lot of knowledge.


----------

